# HELP!!!



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Hey y’all, I was given 8 turkey poults yesterday and one is not doing well. S/he was fine yesterday but now isn’t. They didn’t have a heat lamp last night so I’m thinking maybe just cold as it has been dropping in temperature. Anything I can do??? I need to get help ASAP so I can treat it. This is my first time with turkeys.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you think it's too cold, do what you can to help it warm up. It might take you putting it against your body to help it warm up.

@danathome and @Poultry Judge your experience is needed.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you think it's too cold, do what you can to help it warm up. It might take you putting it against your body to help it warm up.
> 
> @danathome and @Poultry Judge your experience is needed.


Thank you! She is doing a bit better!!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Do you have any Nutri-drench? I swear that stuff is liquid gold for little ones- I started giving it to all my babies their first little bit, and I’ve given it to sick chicks it seemed to help too. Good luck, glad it’s doing better!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Do you have any Nutri-drench? I swear that stuff is liquid gold for little ones- I started giving it to all my babies their first little bit, and I’ve given it to sick chicks it seemed to help too. Good luck, glad it’s doing better!


No I don’t. She is doing a lot better!!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Good luck! I'm not very experienced with turkeys since I haven't ever owned them. Glad she's feeling a lot better! Prayers for her!👏


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I hope she is still better. Raising poults is not a lot different from chickens; same basic needs. Be sure to look over their pen closely. If there's anyway for them to get hurt or die they will find it. Poults are very curious and that often gets them in trouble. Since I have a number of different species I buy gamebird mash/pellets and mix in what is needed for each type of bird. With poults, I have found they do best started on a diet of mash, hard-boiled egg, and dried mealworms all mixed together. Curious--what kind of turkey?*


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Good luck! I'm not very experienced with turkeys since I haven't ever owned them. Glad she's feeling a lot better! Prayers for her!


Thank you! She was moved out, but then didn’t do so well so I put her back in the house.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *I hope she is still better. Raising poults is not a lot different from chickens; same basic needs. Be sure to look over their pen closely. If there's anyway for them to get hurt or die they will find it. Poults are very curious and that often gets them in trouble. Since I have a number of different species I buy gamebird mash/pellets and mix in what is needed for each type of bird. With poults, I have found they do best started on a diet of mash, hard-boiled egg, and dried mealworms all mixed together. Curious--what kind of turkey?*


Thank you! They are actually wild, a rancher was haying a field, and stopped in time not to hit the nest or mama. Her nest would have been destroyed anyway so he took the eggs and hatched them, then gave them to me.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Lucky you. I'm trying to find someone who has wild turkeys here in TN. I have five EWT eggs in the incubator due to hatch next week. I'm hoping to find a few more unrelated stock.

The first two weeks are the worst with poults. I just had 12 hatch under a turkey and four under a bantam. I found one dead in the brooder a little while ago, yet it acted completely normal a couple hours ago.*


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> *Lucky you. I'm trying to find someone who has wild turkeys here in TN. I have five EWT eggs in the incubator due to hatch next week. I'm hoping to find a few more unrelated stock.
> 
> The first two weeks are the worst with poults. I just had 12 hatch under a turkey and four under a bantam. I found one dead in the brooder a little while ago, yet it acted completely normal a couple hours ago.*


Ok! They are almost 2 weeks old.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Then they have a good start on life. Be sure to keep the sick poult separate from the others.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

danathome said:


> Then they have a good start on life. Be sure to keep the sick poult separate from the others.


Ok.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There must be an issue with the one if it's needing more warmth than the others of the same age.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There must be an issue with the one if it's needing more warmth than the others of the same age.


Yeah. She didn’t make it and another is acting the same way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@danathome @Poultry Judge You're needed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> @danathome @Poultry Judge You're needed.


As Dan stated, the first two weeks are the toughest, I always have a couple mysterious poult deaths, generally without overt symptoms. After the first few weeks, I would be looking for other things. Definitely isolate any sick chicks, try some Nutri-drench as OM said and monitor closely for additional symptoms. Do you know which breed of wild turkey they are? As Dan said also, turkey poults get themselves in lots of trouble too and these ones do not have mom or dad to chase after them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you! She was moved out, but then didn’t do so well so I put her back in the house.


Oh wow! Ok.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> As Dan stated, the first two weeks are the toughest, I always have a couple mysterious poult deaths, generally without overt symptoms. After the first few weeks, I would be looking for other things. Definitely isolate any sick chicks, try some Nutri-drench as OM said and monitor closely for additional symptoms. Do you know which breed of wild turkey they are? As Dan said also, turkey poults get themselves in lots of trouble too and these ones do not have mom or dad to chase after them.


Ok, the other died and the others are acting fine. My neighbor said he would take them and raise them for a little bit if I wanted. I definitely don’t want to lose anymore!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, that's a great option if they have more experience with them.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hey, that's a great option if they have more experience with them.


Yeah. And he does.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it going to hard letting him have them for a bit?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Is it going to hard letting him have them for a bit?


I’ll miss seeing them. And they are distracting me, which is keeping something off my mind. It’s good lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, distractions do help when trying to move away from another stressor.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, distractions do help when trying to move away from another stressor.


Yeah!


----------

